# Trainer In Atlanta Area Needed



## SteveTania (Mar 29, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a trainer for Basic obedience in Atlanta Area. We have crazy work schedules so we can't attend group classes on the weekends. I saw the post for the "dog trainer"

Thanks


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Denise Kiah.

http://caninerelations.com/about.htm

Trains and competes. Not just picked up a leash.

Tell her Gabor and Sue said hello.


----------

